# Time as driving factor



## skaur (Aug 9, 2011)

My physician stated in his notes that he spent 30 mins prior to appointment in reviewing patients old records that patient sent to office prior to his appointment. Then under discussion and summary he had 40 mins discussion with patient regarding plan.
My question is time spent non face to face with patient is considered part E&M time? or we give him credit just reviewing old records no matter how much time he spent.
Thanks


----------



## jackson7591 (Aug 9, 2011)

*Reference*

http://www.hscj.ufl.edu/medicine/pbc/docs/cl_counseling.pdf

For an office or outpatient, must be face-to-face. Nursing facility or hospital can be floor or unit time.


----------



## skaur (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Jackson for your help and the link


----------



## jackson7591 (Aug 15, 2011)

*reference*

glad to help


----------

